# Has anyone heard of Finprotrading?



## Forexxenthusiast (28 February 2016)

Hey Guys! I'm new here(in the forum & in Austraia) wanted to start forex trading. Done my research n am deciding between two brokers Pepperstone & Finportrading. Both hv low spreads but Finpro fairs better here; both no dealing desks, spoke both their reps - finpro has sm amazing ppl sitting behind their chat; both offer ECN accounts;  Regulation: Pepperstone is regulated(only for Auz) & finpro with SEC US and they say their FCA is in process.

Now, I'm confused, Pepperstone is a big name here - regulated but I hv had a bad exp with a reg broker in the past(hotforex) so am more keen on ECN/services/spreads/platforms. So if anyone has experience with peperstone & hv heard of Finprotrading. Please post here ... waiting


----------



## pipaussie (20 April 2016)

I  must confess I've been in the foex market for along time now, but its the very first time I am hearing about this Finprotrading broker. I believe this is a new broker!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 April 2016)

I've heard *really bad *things about Finprotrading.

One guy told me a *horror story* about trading through them.

I would want to *avoid*.

You don't want to *lose all your money.*

Have a good day.


----------



## pixel (20 April 2016)

Forexxenthusiast said:


> Hey Guys! I'm new here(in the forum & in Austraia) wanted to start forex trading. Done my research n am deciding between two brokers Pepperstone & Finportrading. Both hv low spreads but Finpro fairs better here; both no dealing desks, spoke both their reps - finpro has sm amazing ppl sitting behind their chat; both offer ECN accounts;  Regulation: Pepperstone is regulated(only for Auz) & finpro with SEC US and they say their FCA is in process.
> 
> Now, I'm confused, Pepperstone is a big name here - regulated but I hv had a bad exp with a reg broker in the past(hotforex) so am more keen on ECN/services/spreads/platforms. So if anyone has experience with peperstone & hv heard of Finprotrading. Please post here ... waiting




I hadn't heard of them either, but that's not saying very much because I consider most of these outfits nothing but Casinos and don't pay much attention. 

Running a Google search for a company's name (in this case, finprotrading) will usually get you lots of praise on the first few pages - the more in number and praise, the more suss the outfit usually is. (The worst scammers often maintain scores of websites and forums than have no other function that fill the top pages of a Google search. Be also aware that a legal precedent has recently been created that allows everyone to demand detrimental information about them to be hidden from view.)

So, if Google won't get me credible reviews and critiques, I'll dig into my private collection of rating websites. In this case, my choice of an _*independent*_ rating website is http://www.credio.com/ Check it out and scan the various categories by rating. (Do your own research. I scanned the top pages of various categories, but finpro didn't appear on any of them. Maybe you're luckier ... or more patient  )


----------



## myfxpt (3 May 2016)

I just checked Forex Peace Army and note that FinProTrading has been caught out posting lot's of false positive reviews to the FPA site.


----------

